# 'Madvette' MECA Comp, Feb 27th (Sat). Murfreesboro, Tn.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*What:*
Madvette Sponsored MECA Event

Link:
MECA Event Schedule

*When:*
Saturday, February, 27th, 2010.

*Where:*
Lanes Trains & Automobiles Entertainment Depot
450 Butler Drive
Murfreesboro, TN 37127




I'll be there in my black civic. Don't know if I'm competing due to lack of funds, but I'll be there at least hanging out and meeting people.
Anyone local, come on out. 

- Erin


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

cool ...should be fun ! (keeping fingers crossed for a nice Weather day )


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

Ill be there. I'm ready to debut the new stuff and see how it does.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll be there. Don't have a competition vehicle yet but I'll still be there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

And, what are your names again?

I'll probably forget... just a heads up, lol.
I'm pretty bad with names.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

My name is Jason.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Want a rider , bikinpunk ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not sure. I offered the seat up to a friend of mine, but I may not be coming back that night, and I probably won't know until sometime that morning.
I have a few BMX friends in nashville, and I may meet them up at the metro skatepark near Opry Mills for a night time session. 

If I find out ahead of time that I will for sure not be riding, I'll let you know.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope you guys get great scores today


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Had a great time today!
Great meeting you local guys. Glad you were all able to make it out today.
Hopefully we get the chance to do this soon. If not, I hope you guys are able to make it out to the GTG in April. 

Christian, when you going active?! 



Here's some pictures of the fun..

Overall shot. Bottom right is Jason and Christian chatting it up next to my car. I think Jason is playing the air drum! 










Gabe's setup:



















An SPL kid. Think he hit 153??? That stuff is retarded loud.









Christian's Car:










Mike, Christian, and Me with our winnings in front of Mike's truck and my Civic (GO UK!!!!). 











A sweet M3 that was at the bowling alley. Not a competitor... just a car that I thought looked sweet. That blue is beautiful.












PS: Eff Murfreesboro trains!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

results from the comp today are already on the MECA site. That was fast. 
Events


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome...way to go guys!!! Congrats..looks like Team DIYMA is off to a good start!


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry about the doublepost (but i thought it was more appropriate here than the other thread)

It was Effin great meeting everyone Saturday ! ....

The COOLEST thing for me was.... getting to listen to 3 systems that sound far superior to mine (i hadn't been exposed to that yet ...and didnt really even know what I was shooting for ) NOW I Do .... and Those Guys ALL... gave me a listen AND a lesson... they all helped me to LISTEN better and told me what to listen for and what to pay attn to ... THANK YOU Sincerely 

and Erin... I'll be going _active_ soon...by next event for sure...I cant help but trust you all and your opinions ...after hearing how awesome all your vehicles sounded

See Ya'll next time 

Christian


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Christian, thanks for the pizza, man. Forgot to thank you as we were leaving! 

I think it ruined my Red Baron oven bake pizza supper I had when I got home. LOL!


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

It was cool meeting everybody. I look forward to april fools fest. I hope to see yall there.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry fellas, I couldn't make it up there.. Was getting DirectTv installed in the afternoon and installer was able to come over earlier in the day.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I just figured out how to post pics. 

Here is Erin acting silly.


----------

